# anyone dive the flint? Best arrowhead sifter ever also



## emtguy (Jun 29, 2016)

Im a avid field walker, got 1k plus points and love digging but never have dove for any fossils or points because i don't know the ropes....anyone got any pointers on diving or snorkeling the rivers?

heres link to a sifter i made that runs on my tractors PTO, it works awesome, do need to re-do the mouth where dirt goes though, one on there was made in a hurry...i can sure cover some ground though. The good stuff always 3 feet down or more.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 29, 2016)

is it legal to take them from underwater?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2016)

emtguy said:


> Im a avid field walker, got 1k plus points and love digging but never have dove for any fossils or points because i don't know the ropes....anyone got any pointers on diving or snorkeling the rivers?
> 
> heres link to a sifter i made that runs on my tractors PTO, it works awesome, do need to re-do the mouth where dirt goes though, one on there was made in a hurry...i can sure cover some ground though. The good stuff always 3 feet down or more.





Yea. Don`t get caught.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 30, 2016)

That's a good rig, but how many does it bust up?


----------



## Katalee (Jun 30, 2016)

It is a felony in the state of GA. To remove artifacts from state land.the flint river is state land, or even dig river banks to the high water mark.


----------



## emtguy (Jun 30, 2016)

Katalee said:


> It is a felony in the state of GA. To remove artifacts from state land.the flint river is state land, or even dig river banks to the high water mark.




no, the laws in Ga are screwed up....if you have written permission from land owner you can pick em up from anywhere.
the laws pertaining to a river the way i understand em are more screwed. if a person own both sides of the river  its his land, therefore permission can be granted....i may be wrong but that how I've been told.

anyhow, ill leave arrowheads and just pick up fossils, so any one got any tips on the ins and outs of doing it?



and NO, zero have ever been busted up, it turns way to slow and you can hear the flint ting real real quick and stop it...i have had ZERO broke ones ever. I've also slammed it into neutral a million times because a flake of flint that is nothing lol


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2016)

Dont really see how you can hear a ting with the tractor runningbut I dont hear so well?I've seen a shaker box built on the same principle as the tumbler,pto driven though.You should reread Ga's artifact laws,the're pretty cut and dry whether I agree with  them or not


----------



## GLS (Jul 1, 2016)

Years ago on Outdoors in Georgia on GPTV there was a program featuring artifact and fossil diving on the Flint at a location known as "Mammoth Shoals" wherever that may be.  The recovered points were smoothed by river action and were red--fired chert. Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2016)

Thirty years ago on the Flint down in this area, a diver could find upwards of 100 points in a day`s dive. From Paleo to Mississippian time periods. I`ve seen some nice ivory that has come from it too.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 1, 2016)

emtguy said:


> no, the laws in Ga are screwed up....if you have written permission from land owner you can pick em up from anywhere.
> the laws pertaining to a river the way i understand em are more screwed. if a person own both sides of the river  its his land, therefore permission can be granted....i may be wrong but that how I've been told.
> 
> anyhow, ill leave arrowheads and just pick up fossils, so any one got any tips on the ins and outs of doing it?
> ...



You need to go & read the law yourself, not rely on what someone told you. 

http://www1.gadnr.org/caic/Documents/laws.html


.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 1, 2016)

you can hear and see the flint easily, the tractors at such a slow idle its almost quiet....what vid doesn't show is one guys stand by shaker and pulls grass and stuff out and is always watching. it really is the best sifter I've used.



ill go read the laws. maybe I've been told wrong but instill going to dive and try to find the ins and outs of it, even if i have to keep just the fossils.


----------



## emtguy (Jul 1, 2016)

i read laws, ill have to get a permit to keep arrowheads.


----------

